# Why is my A65 taking double photos every time?



## hollah (May 17, 2013)

Let me preface by saying I have consulted the manual, tinkered with settings on my own, and made several Google attempts to find this answer on my own.

I don't know what in the world I did this morning when I was familiarizing myself with all the settings and menus, but every time I take a single photo two images are recorded to the card. After every photo a message that reads, "Processing image. Please wait..." pops up and then two images that are veeeeeery slightly different from one another are written to the card. Why is it take 2 photos back to back? This is only in the priority & manual modes. In auto it only takes one photo. Camera is set to single shooting. I've gone back to try and return everything to how I found it... but no luck.

Any advice?

Thanks in advance!

-Holly


----------



## Kolia (May 17, 2013)

Shooting in RAW + JPG mode ?


----------



## hollah (May 17, 2013)

Camera is set to "Fine", which I assume means a higher quality JPEG than "Standard"?

Thank you for replying!


----------



## Designer (May 17, 2013)

Aside from the "quality" setting, i.e. "fine", there is another menu item where you can choose "RAW + JPEG".

You can either change it to "JPEG" "RAW", or leave it set to both file types.

The reason your camera wants you to wait is because it is writing data to the SD card.

There is probably a way to return all settings to "default" - consult your manual.


----------



## Kolia (May 17, 2013)

Did you set it to HDR mode ?  "down" on the directional pad.


----------



## DiskoJoe (May 20, 2013)

Kolia said:


> Shooting in RAW + JPG mode ?



It has to be this.


----------



## MetroRuss (May 24, 2013)

Bracket shot.....located by pressing fn button and 1st icon top left?


Sent from my Tapatalk enabled device.


----------



## cptkid (May 24, 2013)

Have you checked what drive mode you are in? 

Are you in single shot, or some kind of continous mode?


----------



## krice300 (May 24, 2013)

My dad has a Sony and it has an auto crop setting for portraits using rule of thirds.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (May 24, 2013)

When all else fails, a factory reset fixes it.


----------



## skieur (May 25, 2013)

There are several modes that lead to more than one shot:

1. Raw + jpeg
2. bracketing
3. multi-shot noise reduction
4. HDR
5. continuous shooting


----------



## Nervine (May 26, 2013)

Possibly found the answer and has left us?


----------

